# Milan: arrivano i "rinforzi" per Juve e Inter.



## admin (18 Gennaio 2022)

Come riportato da Repubblica, in vista dei prossimi match con la Juve, e sopratutto Inter, il Milan recupererà diverse pedine. Torneranno Calabria, Romagnoli guarito dal Covid, e (come già riferito su questi lidi NDR) forse anche Bennacer, con l'Algeria a rischio eliminazione della Coppa d'Africa.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, in vista dei prossimi match con la Juve, e sopratutto Inter, il Milan recupererà diverse pedine. Torneranno Calabria, Romagnoli guarito dal Covid, e (come già riferito su questi lidi NDR) forse anche Bennacer, con l'Algeria a rischio eliminazione della Coppa d'Africa.


Pure le testate ci prendono per il culo.


----------



## David Gilmour (18 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pure le testate ci prendono per il culo.


D'altronde, "Tomori torna presto". Fanno bene a percularci.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Gennaio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> D'altronde, "Tomori torna presto". Fanno bene a percularci.


Ce lo meritiamo.
L'infortunio di tomori è il boomerang che torna sul muso degli spilorci.

Tutti criticano , io per primo, vidal e sanchez perchè sono bolliti, lo penso anche io, ma quanto guadagnano?
L'inter che alternative si è regalata?
L'inter non ha badato a spese nei primi 15-16 della rosa.
Poi magari avrebbe potuto spendere meglio lo stipendio che investe su questi giocatori ma gli stipendi sono top alla ricerca di profili top.


----------



## darden (18 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ce lo meritiamo.
> L'infortunio di tomori è il boomerang che torna sul muso degli spilorci.
> 
> Tutti criticano , io per primo, vidal e sanchez perchè sono bolliti, lo penso anche io, ma quanto guadagnano?
> ...



Inutile confrontarci con l'inter dal punto di vista della gestione. Vidal e Sanchez guadagno 7M netti di euro, l'inter per vincere lo scudetto dello scorso anno e di quest'anno si è indebitata a morte.

Ha funzionato? Si sicuramente ha funzionato, ma lo puoi fare se la società alle tue spalle è messa peggio di te e quindi non ha paura del fallimento perchè tanto non ci sarebbero ripercussioni. Nel nostro caso l'indebitamento è una cosa che non è prevista da Elliot.

Questo non significa non investire (che è diverso) e sicuramente l'errore è stato non avere un difensore e un CC pronto il 3 gennaio da inserire in squadra


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Gennaio 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Inutile confrontarci con l'inter dal punto di vista della gestione. Vidal e Sanchez guadagno 7M netti di euro, l'inter per vincere lo scudetto dello scorso anno e di quest'anno si è indebitata a morte.
> 
> Ha funzionato? Si sicuramente ha funzionato, ma lo puoi fare se la società alle tue spalle è messa peggio di te e quindi non ha paura del fallimento perchè tanto non ci sarebbero ripercussioni. Nel nostro caso l'indebitamento è una cosa che non è prevista da Elliot.
> 
> Questo non significa non investire (che è diverso) e sicuramente l'errore è stato non avere un difensore e un CC pronto il 3 gennaio da inserire in squadra


Il chievo fallisce, mai l'inter o il barcellona.
La storia dice questo.

E io dei voli pindarici a bilancio non so che farmene se gli indebitati arrivano alla seconda stella.
Ma che siamo diventati, il napoli di sarri nel ciclo della juve?


----------



## EmmePi (18 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il chievo fallisce, mai l'inter o il barcellona.
> La storia dice questo.
> 
> E io dei voli pindarici a bilancio non so che farmene se gli indebitati arrivano alla seconda stella.
> Ma che siamo diventati, il napoli di sarri nel ciclo della juve?


C'è una bella differenza tra noi e l'Inda. Elliot non può indebitare la squadra perchè il suo intento è rivendere (e bene).
L'Inda è in una nave che affonda e punta al contrario con una buona rosa vincente spera di attirare compratori anche indebitandosi alla follia.
Chi avrà ragione tra i due?


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Gennaio 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> C'è una bella differenza tra noi e l'Inda. Elliot non può indebitare la squadra perchè il suo intento è rivendere (e bene).
> L'Inda è in una nave che affonda e punta al contrario con una buona rosa vincente spera di attirare compratori anche indebitandosi alla follia.
> Chi avrà ragione tra i due?


Io sono un tifoso e ti rispondo chi vince.
Dei conti non mi importa.


----------



## Zenos (18 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, in vista dei prossimi match con la Juve, e sopratutto Inter, il Milan recupererà diverse pedine. Torneranno Calabria, Romagnoli guarito dal Covid, e (come già riferito su questi lidi NDR) forse anche Bennacer, con l'Algeria a rischio eliminazione della Coppa d'Africa.


Ci prendono per q. E ce lo meritiamo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io sono un tifoso e ti rispondo chi vince.
> Dei conti non mi importa.


giusto fare i tifosi, alla fine siamo troppo contabili. Però le due cose sono strettamente collegate, risultati sportivi e conti vanno a braccetto. noi oggi siamo ridotti cos' perchè per 10 anni ci hanno gestito senza una logica manageriale e con orizzonte temporale a due mesi. O saremmo qui a fatturare 500 milioni e ad avere a disposizione più del doppio del budget


----------



## Hellscream (18 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pure le testate ci prendono per il culo.


E fanno bene perché se lo meritano. Dovrebbero essere presi per il culo dalla mattina alla sera.


----------



## JoKeR (18 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> giusto fare i tifosi, alla fine siamo troppo contabili. Però le due cose sono strettamente collegate, risultati sportivi e conti vanno a braccetto. noi oggi siamo ridotti cos' perchè per 10 anni ci hanno gestito senza una logica manageriale e con orizzonte temporale a due mesi. O saremmo qui a fatturare 500 milioni e ad avere a disposizione più del doppio del budget


Per fatturare, è la logica da sempre dell'imprenditoria, devi anche fare investimenti, per quanto sostenibili.
Se il tuo investimento sulla trequarti è sostituire la turca con la sua riserva, che non è di nostra proprietà, e poi arrangiarti con Maldini e Krunic, non stia facendo nulla per aumentare il fatturato.
Ed è solo un esempio, potrei andare avanti in eterno.

Solo un altro: è un investimento migliore tenere Pobega in squadra nei due di cc, che hai già, piuttosto che Krunic o strapagare lo stipendio di Baka.


----------

